# Car scent for your BMW??



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

I know many will probably flame me for even bringing up this topic. I like the smell my 1z cockpit premium leaves, but it is short lasting. I also like occasionally spraying the 1z clima cleaner as an interior smell enhancer (when no one is in the car of course, as it needs dwell time).

I have used the frebreeze square auto clips, but I think they may be getting discontinued. Any suggestions?


----------



## JNLBC (May 18, 2013)

I absolutely despise air refreshener in my car and was furious the last time a car wash sprayed it.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

The little xmas tree that hangs on the rear-view mirror 

A clean interior ( including cabin filter and AC system) should need a 'masking' sent

See also:

TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki Article -* "Allergen and germ removal systems" *- http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopia-detailing-wiki/137621-allergen-germ-removal-systems.html

TOGWT® Autopia Detailing Wiki Article -****8220;Air Conditioner Cleaning***8221;* - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136495-air-conditioner-cleaning.html#post1447731


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

I put one of the little christmas trees under the seat, forest spruce/pine fragrance, it is not overwhelming at all....


----------



## mofunk (Jan 24, 2013)

I found the Glade Car freshener that comes in Lavender .. It really doesn't smell bad. In fact, it make the car smell clean. Not too strong. Just clean crisp air.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I typically loathe ANY type of air scents in my rides.
That all changed @ 4yrs ago when I heard huge praise over a JDM fragrance known ad 'Squash'. 
I wad like WTF? A veggie freshener! Lol!!
Turns out it is a sweet citrus smell that is clean, fresh and very pleasant!
I still use it to this day and everyone from friends, fams, to valets all compliment me on how great my car smells. 
If interested, look for: My Shylman or Tree Frog brands. thank me later. 


by HTC One


----------



## JNLBC (May 18, 2013)

I like squash as well but never used it in a newer car. I like the new car scent way too much.


----------



## famaash (Apr 13, 2013)

If there is any scent that can bring a new car smell in my car; only then it's worth. 

Christmas trees, thanks but no thanks. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

Stripper scent by Chemical Guys


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine surprisingly still has somewhat of a new car smell after 3 years honest - trick? I never leave windows open at all when parked and do not eat in the car nor transport food in the cabin. How do I transport food - in the BMW OEM food carrier in the trunk. i.e the large space where the spare used to go - Nice large black plastic holder which keeps in food freshness while on the drive home.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Mine surprisingly still has somewhat of a new car smell after 3 years honest - trick? I never leave windows open at all when parked and do not eat in the car nor transport food in the cabin. How do I transport food - in the BMW OEM food carrier in the trunk. i.e the large space where the spare used to go - Nice large black plastic holder which keeps in food freshness while on the drive home.


Like this idea... will try to follow when mine arrives

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

You could spray some 1z cockpit premium onto a cloth or towel and place it under a seat. A buddy loves the mint smell, and does this with oil of wintergreen on a towel.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised of the extreme reaction of some who are opposed to a scent in their car. I still laugh thinking of the "cologne" thread in the F10 forums.

I will have to give that "squash" a try. I love the smell of the 1z cockpit; however, it is very short acting. I bet it may be similar to the squash scent as it has a lemon oil extract smell.

I have been using the Febreze car clips - specifically the Midnight Storm scent. It seems to be a water based scent with a plastic barrier that aids with a slow dispersion (lasts for 2 months). The scent smells like a BMW dealership and almost like a new car. I have yet to find satisfaction of any "New Car" scent. I love a light clean scent with a hint of man and woman. This has fit my needs well thus far.


----------



## MikeeDinh (Aug 31, 2013)

gonna leave it until the new car smell is gone, after that i might use coronado cherry california


----------



## pmr49 (Mar 27, 2006)

*No fruit or veggies*

Griot's new leather scent. Squirt a little on a microfiber eyeglass cleaner and toss it under the driver's seat. Lasts a week or two and it's quite natural for a car. And it's manly too! :thumbup:


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

Zaino Leather conditioner (http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2...ode=Z-10&Category_Code=Zaino&Product_Count=15) is the most true to new leather smell I have ever experienced. First time I used it I thought I was in one of those fancy Scandinavian furniture stores that have the Stressless chairs, mmmm heaven! If there was a product available to have that scent linger long term I would probably die from some type of overdose. As it is I have applied it twice in less than a month already to our newly purchased CPO.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Vidiot Savant (Aug 21, 2013)

I like to use these in my cars every once in a while http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/citrus-magic-solid-air-freshener-linen-scent/ID=prod2689678-product
Very subtle scent.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

I just ordered both types of TreeFrog Squash scent. Has anyone tried the Black Squash?

After many of you talked of the new car scent lasting for years, it made me wonder. I don't know if I got used to the new car smell and didn't notice it anymore a year after its life. I guess I like to actually noitce a smell/scent that is fresh or new (vs a very faint scent).

That food carrier in the trunk is a great tip; however, it can only hold enough food for a batchelor (not a family).

I took out my glad clip and now just spray some Ozium (original) when I have food in the trunk. It has a strong ginger scent; however, it dissipates the odor. I actually keep the air running when I park the car, spray the Ozium and close the door for a few minutes.

I will have to try the Zaino Leather conditioner. So far, Enzeitt Cockpit Premium 1Z is my fav.


----------



## csw8331 (Jul 8, 2013)

pmr49 said:


> Griot's new leather scent. Squirt a little on a microfiber eyeglass cleaner and toss it under the driver's seat. Lasts a week or two and it's quite natural for a car. And it's manly too! :thumbup:


Griot's for me also. Fine Leather or New car. I spray a small sponge and put it under the seat. I also use their stink-b-gone rock things to help absorb any unfriendly odors. Recharges by setting out in the sun.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

TXSTYLE said:


> I typically loathe ANY type of air scents in my rides.
> That all changed @ 4yrs ago when I heard huge praise over a JDM fragrance known ad 'Squash'.
> I wad like WTF? A veggie freshener! Lol!!
> Turns out it is a sweet citrus smell that is clean, fresh and very pleasant!
> ...


You had me curious so I ordered the brand name TreeFrog "Squash" scent. I got both that large under the seat waffle tray and the gel cup. This scent brought back my Fast and the Furious days (the original - from 2000). Yeah, this is a very common scent in rice rockets. It does smell very clean and fresh; however, it is more of a deviation from the natural scent of the car. If I had a lot of other odors in my car (food, pets, etc), I would use this scent. I am actually using it my my MDX, where we roll in with the family for various adventures.

Btw, you guys realize that "Squash" is a cool and refreshing citrus punch in many Asian countries. It has nothing to do with the vegetable .

As of now, I still love the scent of the Glade - Frebreze "Midnight Storm" vent clips. It is not over powering and smells like BMW (whatever that smells like ). I use them off and on throughout the year so that the smell is very moderate. It maintains a new luxury car smell.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I will give that a shot too. ^^

Bimmer App on HTC-One


----------



## mofunk (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard those clips don't last long.


Twice a year I spray Lysol Crisp Linen inside the vents. Turn the car on w/ A/C blowing in fresh air mode - Open the hood - remove Cabin Filter - Spray Lysol until you can smell it inside the car. After I do that, I vacuum the carpet. My house vacuum has a little Lysol Crisp linen powder inside the container. This helps get that smell of wet leaves. Let it sit for a day. Check the Cabin filter, make sure it clean. Then I use Glade Car Freshener. 

This really gets that smell out of the car.


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

Baby powder car freshener is a good one http://www.lanescarproducts.com/baby-powder-car-air-freshener-scent.html


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Holding onto just a good cleaning, and nothing til that new car scent wears off. Use lysol fresh linen scent to kills odors in hatch/trunk


----------

